# my First Box for Wife



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

This is my first box. It is a jewel box for my wife and has two trays that sit on a ledge inside it or indeed be removed if larger items like watches are put in.

The woods include Walnut (top and bottom edging), Cherry (splines), Ash (ledge), Oak and a couple that I don't know.

The top main piece is a piece of scrap 2 x 2 that when I planed looked interesting so I joined 4 together to make an interesting pattern. What it is is a mystery to me. Any guesses?

The main body is also an unknown wood, it feels and works like walnut but is a light brown almost pinky wood with little pattern to it. The bottom and secret compartment cover are also of the same strange wood as the top, just from different pieces. A mate brings me 2 x 2 pieces of it which until now I have only used for turning.

The trays have small single hand cut dovetails, also a first for me. The quadrant hinges are also new to me and were a pain in the a%$£ as it was guesswork where the hole for the arcs needed to be. The top inside I have left with a recess that will accept a picture if she wants and then be held in with thin acrylic and springy thin cherry laths that slide into the recesses to complete the frame look. 

The finish is a couple of rubbed on coats of shellack and then polished.

The wife loves it and especially the jewellery that I put in it for the silver anniversary it was made for, silver earrings!

Any comments or questions welcome. Al


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Al 
Very nice jewelry box I can see why your wife likes it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Al and congratulations on celebrating your 25th.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A noteworthy gift for a noteworthy occasion. Nicely done and congrats on 25!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Al.

I like the secret compartment.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks Great Al. I have used those hinges and also had trouble. But they do look nice.
Great Job.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

It's guys like you Al and projects like you are showing that insprire me and give me hope that someday I can do work like what you and Neville are doing, gosh the jewelry box is beautul, thanks for showing it to us.

Jerry


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice Al. I like to include secret compartments also. Keep up the good work.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice job, Al. I like the secret compartment. Impressive.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Priceless!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*First Box*

Excellent job first time out! So many little problems solved on your first box. Impressive! Love it! I also love to use recycled wood. The look and patterns are always different.
"Pink hew and very little grain, works like walnut"; the wood could be red alder.
Makes me want to get back onto some smaller projects for myself, after a year of doing for everyone else!! Great inspiration! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a mighty fine job, looks beautiful.

Cheers, Kerry


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I like the finish...just two coats...nice


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Al.

Very nice box. I love it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Al. I find I get more enjoyment out of small projects like this.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Al.


----------

